# Playing With Fire



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2014)

Sequestered in the darkness of my studio,
the noise in my soul turns to an alluring rhapsody,
as I ignite my torch,
become seduced by the flame,
helpless as a moth, caught in a solar flare.

In the ecstasy of creating,
I am a supernova born of fire,
consumed in the heat
but never burned.

My pulse quickens,
beating an ancient rhythm
in my heated veins.

Jewels of sweat
aqueous and shimmering
slide sensuously between my breasts.

Iridescent glass births
a sculpture of cosmic beauty,
in the living flame.

The flame submits to my will,
I am both creator--
and created.


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2014)

there's a calmness in there fused with turmoil..liked


----------



## toddm (Aug 8, 2014)

very nice - rich words and imagery, quite spiritual and transcendent, vivid and colorful and intimate

(check spelling - rhapsody?)

---todd


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2014)

escorial--fused with turmoil --yes, but alot of passion! Thank you for reading and responding.

Todd--thank you for the spell check--I did check and STILL got it wrong. Thank you for reading, and yes Glassblowing is intimate... Peace...Jul


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 8, 2014)

This is well written and I like the idea a lot.



> Sequestered in the darkness



I'm wondering if just that would make for a stronger opening line.



> Jewels of sweat
> aqueous amd shimmering
> slide sensuously between breasts.



I really like this alliteration. On another forum, I was chastised for doing that. Maybe it depends on context to a degree. In a more somber poem, it might come off as too playful, but here it works. 

I keep wanting to read, "between _my_ breasts." Between breasts sounds detached, or like you're an observer all of a sudden. BTW, "and" is misspelled.



> beating an ancient tribal rhythm



I think you might do with just one adjective here.



> a sculpture of cosmic beauty,



"Beauty" is kind of an easy word; seems like somehow we should know it's a thing or beauty without you telling us outright.

But these are all nits. It's a really nice read. 

Cheers, 

Esteban


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2014)

Esteban--Ok--well, you are right! I fixed " my breasts "--.Nixed the "Tribal",
don't know what to replace the word " beauty" with, now I am not sure about that entire line.  Thank you for reading and commenting.  Peace...Jul


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 8, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Esteban--Ok--well, you are right! I fixed "my breasts"l



Excellent. That's usually a very expensive procedure.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2014)

Esteban---I can't stop laughing--Oh, I wish it  was that easy--just a click of the mouse...
peace...............Jul:rofl:


----------



## Nellie (Aug 8, 2014)

After reading what Esteban said, I have nothing to offer. Nice read. Thanks!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Nellie,    Peace...Jul


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful! Love it.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2014)

Pidgeon84--Thank you!  Peace...Jul


----------



## aj47 (Aug 9, 2014)

Should it be "births" with no apostrophe?  Also, after all the "I" statements, shouldn't it be "My pulse"?  

Just some thoughts, worth what you paid for them.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2014)

astroannie--you may be right---but I thought that since the glass was giving birth to the sculpture, that maybe I needed "birth's" ..hummm,     Thank you for reading and -oh yes,-- should be "my pulse"--I will fix it.  Peace...Jul


----------



## aj47 (Aug 9, 2014)

birth's = belonging to birth or birth is/was.

I saw it as births, plural.  

Hope I'm clearer now.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2014)

astroannie--the glass rod gives birth to the sculpture---so "birth's" --Right? Thanks, Peace...Jul


----------



## Gargh (Aug 9, 2014)

'Scuse me butting in... birth is a verb not a noun in this context. It is neither a plural or in need of an apostrophe. Apostrophes are for possession or omission. It's simply 'births'. 

Nice poem


----------



## AnnePrice (Aug 9, 2014)

I love the idea that in creating art, you the artist are also transformed. Great piece! 

Oh yeah...and I am new here :-D so hello.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 10, 2014)

Gargh--Ok, Now I understand, got it! Fixed It!Thank you for reading and commenting.  

AnnePrice---exactly! Transformed...Love It! And , welcome to WF.   Peace...Jul


----------

